# caad 11 ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

*caad 10 ?*

do they have a frameset only ,if so who has best price online


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe you are talking about a 2011 CAAD10 frameset. 

Yes framesets are available, however i believe Cannondale does not allow bikes or frames to be sold online and shipped, so you have to physically visit a cannondale dealer to purchase a frameset or bike.

I believe $799 USD was the going rate for framesets this year, and they are availabe in white/black and red/white.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

ok cool thanx ,seems like a good price ,gonna see what the red/white looks like


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

just called around ,2011 are soldout,2012 avail. september for $900 yes I meant caad 10 frame.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Wonder how I could get one in the UK - I asked a dealer earlier this year and they gave me the impression that Caad10 frames were unavailable over here.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

skleins said:


> Wonder how I could get one in the UK - I asked a dealer earlier this year and they gave me the impression that Caad10 frames were unavailable over here.


Call a U.S. dealer and see if they would ship it to the UK. If they're not willing, ask one of the blokes on RBR to buy it and ship it to you


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

No cannondale framesets are available in europe.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

just won a caad 10 in white off ebay for $880 have it tomorrow oh yeh


----------

